# Best Les Paul copies



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

What are the best LP copies you have seen of late?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Have a look on the Japan market, Tokai, Edwards and Burny are kicking a**. Great peace of gear for a really fair price!


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Epiphone & Watson


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I heart my Tokai :smile:


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

I think for the customs, it's edwards, they use a real ebony board.

For the standards, it's tokai.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Cheap but very good? Rondo's Agile line.

More upscale? Tokai, Edwards, Collings, etc.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Japanese Epiphones.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I still have yet to find a LP copy as good as my 1983 Phoenix. It was made in the Tokai factory right beside the Tokai's in the 80's by Larry DiMarzio, but destined for the Canadian market only. It's as heavy as a bus but sustains for ever and has the ballsy, beefy LP roar.


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

SAGA Les Paul kit









With some home made upgrades...




















Chris


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes Gibson makes a pretty good Les Paul copy, but even *they* get it wrong sometimes. 9kkhhd

Gibson and Fender seem to be having a contest to see who can water down their designs the most.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

You make a good point. Some of the japanese LP copies are closer to original spec that the Gibson standard in some ways.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

WEEZY said:


> I still have yet to find a LP copy as good as my 1983 Phoenix. It was made in the Tokai factory right beside the Tokai's in the 80's by Larry DiMarzio, but destined for the Canadian market only. It's as heavy as a bus but sustains for ever and has the ballsy, beefy LP roar.
> 
> 
> 
> My first electric guitar was a Phoenix in around '84.....Black LP Custom with Dimarzio pups. Sold it in the late 90's for $150 or so....did not know the Tokai relationship.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

> _My first electric guitar was a Phoenix in around '84.....Black LP Custom with Dimarzio pups. Sold it in the late 90's for $150 or so....did not know the Tokai relationship_.


It took me a long time to track down the origins of Phoenix - there's vitually nothing about them online. I got talking to the owner of a well-known guitar shop in Vancouver (NJAMS) who used to sell them which is how I got the info. I was surprised to find out that they were basically Tokai's.... The line eventually became the El Degas line within the Tokai factory. Phoenix's were made from 1982-1985 approx. Excellent quality after you replace a few of the cheap plasic parts.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

There's a Phoenix LP copy on ebay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/LAWSUIT-MIJ-JAPA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:7|294:50


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

I hear Brian Monty's Bluesmaster is a nice take on the original '59 Les Paul.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ESP and LTD have been making great Les Paul style guitars for ages. You can look up 'eclipse' or 'ec' series.

...and I STILL have never played a decent Epiphone Les Paul.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

konasexone said:


> What are the best LP copies you have seen of late?


Heatley, by a wide margin. Huber's arent really a copy but they are the best singlecut electrics I have ever tried.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Steve_F said:


> There's a Phoenix LP copy on ebay right now.


odd. the body looks pretty immaculate, but the headstock is beat to shit. 
Looks like he has been jousting with it


----------



## davesvintage (Mar 31, 2009)

*The old stuff*

The best Les Paul copy of all time would be the '70s Orvilles that were made by Gibson. There are others from the late '70s such as Tokai, Greco, Ibanez and Yamaha. Try to stay within the set neck types but The bolt on Harmony, Lotus and Manns are ok aswell for a budget. The lawsuit era stuff was good that's why Gibson and Fender slapped the lawsuit on them. By a new Epiphone, MRW or any of that crowd and you will lose 30% when you leave the store, the vintage will be worth the same or more the next year.

Stick to the old stuff it sounds better and the resale value is a lot better.

Dave,
www.davesvintageguitarsvancouver.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on the Tokai


----------



## The Beatles Sound (Feb 2, 2009)

She's my LP ...


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a Burny LPC / John Sykes model. I miss that thing.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jay Christopher said:


> +1 on the Tokai


+2 even :smile:









My 82' Tokai - a very faithful repro with all the "good stuff" that Gibby used in the late 50's.


----------

